# Grand Getaway Vacations Club-scam??!



## Meekvan (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, 
We're just back fr a week at the Flamingo.  Had a wonderful week on the beach relaxing.  I'm terribly afraid that we may have been scammed.....we've bought into this travel club, and now that I've gotten back home and have tried to research it, I'm coming up w/nothing!  The company is owned by "Affinity Group" and "Coast to Coast".  Does anyone know anything about these companies or this travel club.  Anyone a member?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.  If we're going to cancel the agreement, we must do so right away.  Thank you!
Rgds,
Meekvan


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Oct 15, 2006)

*Cancel.  Right away.*

Cancel that membership now.  If you can't find anything, that's usually not a good sign.  Plus, most of these vacation travel club memberships aren't worth the paper they are written on.

Now, in cancelling, you should do it in writing, and send out copies both by registered and return receipt requested mail, plus a second one overnight.  

Follow their directions, if they have them, and make sure that you send it to the address of the main offices.  

Keep copies of everything, including mailing receipts and dates.  If there is trouble, you'll need those to talk to the state Attorney General in the state where their offices are located.  

Once it is cancelled, spend some time learning about these systems.  Most of the travel clubs that I've seen are RCI bonus weeks repackaged and demanding a yearly fee to access.  

I wish you luck.
--TimeshareTraveller


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (Oct 15, 2006)

*May have found something*

Here's a link to Affinity Group which manages Coast to Coast.  This looks like an RV membership group. 

http://company.monster.com/affinitygrp/  (just job postings here, but posted because the address is there)

http://www.affinitygroup.com/

I can't find anything on "Grand Getaway Vacations Club."  If they were affiliated with Affinity Group, it seems to me they'd be on the main page with the other affiliates.   

This may be a scam.  But you obviously aren't sure what you bought.  Trust me, if they sold it to you at one price, there's someone out there selling their membership for a lower price.  Don't go through with this deal.  Cancel and spend some time learning about the resale market.  google.com is your friend in finding things like this.

--TimeshareTraveller

--additional info added:
You know, if I was an RV'er, this would probably be interesting.  Here's a write-up that I found.  It's about 5 years old, so it's dated.  http://www.rversonline.org/C2C.html


----------

